# [REQUEST] RootzWiki.com APP!!!???



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

hey guys. i know this most likely already a work in progress, but is there an app for rootzwiki on the way?


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

tibbbbor said:


> hey guys. i know this most likely already a work in progress, but is there an app for rootzwiki on the way?


Not at the moment, we don't have the funds to do so.
-Steve


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Not sure if this will do, but Tapatalk is supported, only cost me $3 so I think it was worth it. Or were you thinking of some different type of app not for the forum?

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

A custom forum application from tapatalk is $1,000.

I think we'll wait...


----------



## Kinghat (Jun 21, 2011)

Found you on tapatalk with no problems wouldn't spend the money on custom from them either


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kinghat said:


> Found you on tapatalk with no problems wouldn't spend the money on custom from them either


Agree, works absolutely fine as it is.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks everyone. will use tapatalk for the time being. ROOTZWIKI RULEZ!!! (the z was mandatory.)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> A custom forum application from tapatalk is $1,000.
> 
> I think we'll wait...


holy shit really?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah just go buy tapatalk such a hand application.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i have it....and we have it...but i was just amazed by the fact it costs that much for a custom one


----------



## raidzero (Jun 10, 2011)

wow.. crazy. I wonder if its as simple as editing resources in another forums custom tapatalk apk to point here lol

edit: turns out, it isn't. I just tried it on XDA and droidforums apk's. oh well, no big surprise there


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

haha i wouldnt imagine its that simple...


----------



## jammallnyte73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I guess it is time to get the Tapatalk app now.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

yup....yay


----------

